# inks: before & after



## southern Maine diver (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey gang, I just took a couple of inks out of the "soup" (muriatic acid bath)  here's how they turned out...  

 Before...

 ]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 12, 2006)

After...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 12, 2006)

Encrsted square ink block (?)...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 12, 2006)

After the soup...

 No polishing or tumbling, just overnight in the acid bath....


----------



## capsoda (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Wayne, that square desk ink may be crystal. If it is you can't tumble it, it will have to be polished. Crystal will have no seams and the bottom will be smooth.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Warren...

 Again, you are right on my friend!!  There are no seams and the bottom is smooth based and it is very heavy. It's probably 4"x4"x3" has a couple chips and bruises in it, but I like it..

 You have become one with the glass Obi-Wan-Capsoda...

 I wouldn't have known that or even what to look for if it had not been for your thoughts on this ink. Thanks Cap.[&:]

 Wayne

 I can show you where I found it if you come up to visit me in April for the bottle show?!


----------



## bearswede (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, we could use a knowledgeable rebel to keep us yanks in line...

 ROR...


 Boo Bear


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 13, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh more inks! Wayne here is a ocean dug "beauty"... at least I think it is, this one is half filled with clam shells and has a white crusty something sticking on it, it does pop of with a thumbnail but I thought it gave it xtra old look kinda like Jacque and Phillip'e dug it from a old wreck...[8|] Taz


----------



## bearswede (Jan 13, 2006)

Coralline algae...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 Bearswede's right... that is coraline algae.  It's usually pinkish in color, until it dies and then it fades to a white or light grey color.  I can get you a truckload of bottles covered with this stuff!  I have to look at them really close underwater to see if they are collectable... That algae covers everything... rocks, shells, new bottles and old, so I have to take my time to check the bottle top to see if its' a cork top, crown top or screw cap...

 Wayne


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 14, 2006)

hey Wayne, 
 thanks for posting the before and after pics.
 neat stuff.  does the aqua igloo have any embossing on the base?
 I love igloos, but find that more often then not they are not embossed, 
 and I really love embossed bottles because they help tell the story...

 -Adam


----------



## dirtflicker (Jan 14, 2006)

SUPER COOL PICS GUYS!!! MAYBE I SHOULD START DIVING FOR MY BOTTLES?? NAAAAAA.....WHY DIVE WHEN YOU CAN DIG SEEPER THAN THE REST!!!!![]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 15, 2006)

greenpoison...

 Hey Adam... no embossing on this... the base is rather smooth... But all in all, I was happy to find it[]  it was my first igloo, so it goes into the ink collection.

 Wayne


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 15, 2006)

hey Wayne, 
 embossing or no-embossing - to find an igloo is amazing!  That would be a dream find of mine!  congrats!, and it cleaned up great too.
 ~Adam


----------



## Miles (Jan 17, 2006)

Whew- that igloo ink looks like the barnicles attached to it, left for vacation and came back again....that acid is pretty powerful stuff, I think I'll stick to the wait till I find a tumbler at a garage sale method of cleaning...looks like my bottles are gonna have to wait a few hundred more years.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Miles...

 The acid bath is only to remove the hard calcium growth from the bottles... I don't know how long it would take a tumbler to remove this stuff[8|]  I save the tumbling for the nice bottles... the Keepers.  The acid has not damaged any of my glass... but I am careful and try to use the weakest solution possible. Just enough to get the job done.

 Wayne


----------

